# Catalyst 10.4 WHQL



## D!str(+)yer (28. April 2010)

Still und heimlich wurde eben der Catalyst 10.4 WHQL online gestellt.

Changelog hab ich noch keins gesehen.


Für die die den 10.4a drauf haben ist sicherlich interessant:



> RT @Rod_Novaes: @CatalystMaker If I already have CCC 10.4a, will I  need to get 10.4 WHQL? ME - up to you, but I wouldnt. *10.4a is newer*


Quelle

Also für die die kein Problem mit dem 10.4a haben, kein Grund zum WHQL zu wechseln.


Nachtrag, Profil updates:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Fix - horizontal lines are no  longer observed when running an ATI CrossFireX configuration
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Fix  - flickering and black square  corruption is no longer observed when running on single card ATI Radeon  products
> ATI Catalyst Control Center – forced on Anti-Aliasing is now  supported in the following titles: Supreme Commander 2, Dirt2, Avatar  and Battlefield Bad Company2 (single GPU configurations)
> Starcraft® 2: Wings of Liberty beta on ATI Radeon™ 5800 products  running in an ATI CrossFireX configurations:  moving units near the edge  of a cliff no longer causes them to fall because the height field is  corrupted


Zu den 10.4 WHQL Downloads


----------



## Clonemaster (28. April 2010)

wuhuuuu, gleich runterladen, aber wahrscheinlich erstmal changelog abwarten, will
schon wissen was der mit meinem pc macht, bevor ich den draufhau 

Edit: die notes sind doch vorhanden?? vorallem freu ich mich auf den behobenenen bug
in BF BC 2 mit den flackernden texturen


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2010)

Na endlich, langsam wurde es auch Zeit.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. April 2010)

Juchee 
AMD bessert sich in Sachen Treibersupport und Qualität.....
Wenn ich nur an die früheren CCCs denke


----------



## boerigard (28. April 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Edit: die notes sind doch vorhanden?? vorallem freu ich mich auf den behobenenen bug
> in BF BC 2 mit den flackernden texturen


Das hättest du schon mit dem letzten Profiles-Update von vor drei Wochen beheben können .

Achtung: Für BFBC2-Spieler mit einer HD 4000 und älter ist der WHQL nicht zu empfehlen, denn hier ist der Loadfix noch nicht behoben. Da lieber beim 10.4 Preview bleiben (siehe changelog).


----------



## Gateway (28. April 2010)

Kaum frag ich nach dem 10.4 schwup ist er online.


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Das hättest du schon mit dem letzten Profiles-Update von vor drei Wochen beheben können .
> 
> Achtung: Für BFBC2-Spieler mit einer HD 4000 und älter ist der WHQL nicht zu empfehlen, denn hier ist der Loadfix noch nicht behoben. Da lieber beim 10.4 Preview bleiben (siehe changelog).



Für alle aus der 4000er Reihe?


----------



## boerigard (28. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Für alle aus der 4000er Reihe?


Ja, der WHQL enthält nur den Loadfix für die HD 5000er Reihe.
Twitter / Terry Makedon: RT @tyhopkin: @CatalystMak ...


> RT @tyhopkin: @CatalystMaker I guess the fix for BC2 loading times for cards other than the 5XXX's didn't get in the WHQL 10.4? ME - correct


Mit deiner HD 4890 bleibst du besser beim 10.4 Preview.


----------



## warlock0601 (28. April 2010)

Hier ist der Changelog Dabei

ATi Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase


----------



## BmwM3 (29. April 2010)

also soweit ich das sehe haben der 10.3a und der 10.4 beide v 8.723.5.000 also´sind gleich oder nicht?

Edit: ups sorry der 10.4 hat 8.723.0.000 !

also in GTA EFLC geht der 10.4 bei mir besser!


----------



## lvr (29. April 2010)

Hmm, na toll. Hab auf den nur wegen dem Loadfix gewartet. Der Preview-Treiber macht bei mir insofern Probleme, dass ich in BC2 beim Spawnen 10x auf "Enter Battle" drücken darf, dann friert es 10 Sekunden ein und dann werde ich erst nach einer Weile rausgesetzt, wobei es dann noch 5 Sekunden absolut unspielbar läuft. Muss ich wohl noch ne Weile warten, bis der 10.5er kommt oder wieder ein Hotfix .


----------



## hempsmoker (29. April 2010)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass der 10.4a bei mir sehr sauber läuft.


----------



## boerigard (29. April 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Hmm, na toll. Hab auf den nur wegen dem Loadfix gewartet. Der Preview-Treiber macht bei mir insofern Probleme, dass ich in BC2 beim Spawnen 10x auf "Enter Battle" drücken darf, dann friert es 10 Sekunden ein und dann werde ich erst nach einer Weile rausgesetzt, wobei es dann noch 5 Sekunden absolut unspielbar läuft. Muss ich wohl noch ne Weile warten, bis der 10.5er kommt oder wieder ein Hotfix .


Bei solchen Problemen kann es auch helfen, einfach noch mal den Treiber zu installieren. Denn normal sind diese Probleme nicht.
Du kannst auch gleich mal den aktuellsten 10.4a Preview installieren (vom 27.04)
ATICatalyst10.4Preview
In erster Linie geht es da zwar um Splinter Cell Hotfixes, aber BFBC2 ist auch noch mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2010)

Also bei mir funktionierte der 10.4a überhaupt nicht wie er sollte. Bei Windows-Start kam erst mal ne Fehlermeldung, und das CCC lies sich garnicht mehr öffnen.

Von daher muss ich jetzt auf den 10.4 WHQL setzen. Heute abend wird er getestet.


----------



## Steili (29. April 2010)

Jetzt bitte nochmal für Dumme (also mich  ):
Ich hab den 10.4a vor 2 Wochen installiert. Hatte gestern dann probiert, den 10.4 zu installieren und dort bringt er die Meldung, dass der Treiber nicht aktualisiert werden braucht.
Sollte ich trotzdem den 10.4a deinstallieren und den "regulären" 10.4a installieren oder bringt das nun nichts?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. April 2010)

Wie auch im Startpost, der 10.4a ist *neuer* !


----------



## Steili (29. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wie auch im Startpost, der 10.4a ist *neuer* !


Gut, danke.


----------



## lvr (29. April 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Bei solchen Problemen kann es auch helfen, einfach noch mal den Treiber zu installieren. Denn normal sind diese Probleme nicht.
> Du kannst auch gleich mal den aktuellsten 10.4a Preview installieren (vom 27.04)
> ATICatalyst10.4Preview
> In erster Linie geht es da zwar um Splinter Cell Hotfixes, aber BFBC2 ist auch noch mit aufgeführt.


Wenns so einfach wäre, das habe ich mir aber auch schon gedacht. Leider ist bei der ersten Installation nix schief gelaufen und nach mehrmaligen Installieren auch keine Besserung in Sicht. Und ich bin da scheinbar auch nicht der einzige mit solchen Problemen. In anderen Foren hab ich jedenfalls jetzt schon öfters so etwas gelesen .
Aber den neueren werde ich mal versuchen, danke.


----------



## Insanix (29. April 2010)

Beim mir läuft der neue perfekt.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (29. April 2010)

wann gibs denn eigentlich den neuen legacy treiber?
der letzte war ja der 10.2 dann müste der nächste doch der 10.5 sein oder?


----------



## amdintel (29. April 2010)

Mobil Treiber gibt es dies mal auch also für die , 
die ein Notebook ihr eigen nennen 

PS wir hatte bei AMD etwas Druck gemacht und auf dem Putz gehauen  und ein paar andere auch   hat zum glück aus was bewirkt


----------



## DC1984 (29. April 2010)

War das nicht so, dass mitte des Monats der 10.4 Preview erschien, am 27.4 der 10.4a und dann einen Tag später der 10.4 WHQL, der aber wiederum älter ist als der 10.4a?!
So hab ich das verstanden, der 10.4a läuft bei mir soweit problemlos...


----------



## amdintel (29. April 2010)

leider fehlt diesmal der  Video coder komplett *xcode*


----------



## P@tC@sh (29. April 2010)

@Pcgh:
@all:
Jmd. schonmal das Problem gehabt....,keine Rahmenkorrektur zum anwählen,habe schon in anderen Threads `n paar Leute "verrückt" gemacht,habe auch schon sämtliche Neuinstallationen(samt deinstall.) inklusive Windows durgeführt.Ich habe das Gefühl ein Monitor stellt sich quer.
(Mein System unter öffentlichem Profil)
Mfg Patrick


----------



## amdintel (29. April 2010)

kann denn keiner hier was da zu sagen 
*warum es  den Video   xcode   Treiber nicht mehr gibt  ?*

und man nun auf diese Funktion der ATI verzichten soll ?

ma  zum Info dieser Video   xcoder   entlaste die CPU erheblich 
so fern die unterstützender Video Software den akzeptiert u.a. wird die Video ´Verarbeitung 
mit dem Video   xcoder   *erheblich beschleunigt *!


----------



## warlock0601 (29. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> kann denn keiner hier was da zu sagen
> *warum es  den Video   xcode   Treiber nicht mehr gibt  ?*
> 
> und man nun auf diese Funktion der ATI verzichten soll ?
> ...



Weiss auch nicht warum der nicht dabei isrt aber kannst ihn hier bekommen
Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM


----------



## amdintel (29. April 2010)

^^^ja komisch für die besseren ATI Karten also die 55xx ist keiner dabei 

... ich glaube aber man kann trotzdem dem den von den 44 nehmen ?
denn das sind ja eh meisten Treiber PAcks ..


----------



## amdintel (29. April 2010)

für die 55 KArten wird bei AMD kein Coder gelistet ,
ich habe  einfach den von den 44 HD einfach genommen 

letzter scheint funktioniert zu haben 


schau mal hier :  und der funktioniert auch Bild 2: Win 7 32 "muss der spezielle ATI Win 7 Beschleuniger installiert sein "
*es ist mir daher ein  Rätsel   warum AMD diesen gleich mit einbaut,
zu mal viele heute Clips oder den ein oder anderen Video Film Coden wollen *
(unter Vista 64 hat das leider nicht so gut funktioniert, da stürzt der Coder fast ab,


----------



## job314403 (30. April 2010)

Ich bleib beim 10.4a damit sind meine Ladezeiten bis 10sek. der 10.4 WHQL hat das ja leider noch nicht drin. Aber ich muss schon sagen ATI macht sich


----------



## amdintel (30. April 2010)

was für lade Zeiten ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. April 2010)

Von Bad Company 2.
Der fix ist nur für die HD5xxx im WHQL gelandet.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (1. Mai 2010)

sry finde mich mit der AMd seite nicht zurecht, kann mier jemand den 10.4a treiber link für Win7 64 geben PLS


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

Finde dort auch nur die offizielen Treiber. Wo sie die anderen verstecken davon habe ich auch keine Ahnung wäre aber nett zu wissen.


----------



## boerigard (1. Mai 2010)

Welche Treiber sucht dir denn jetzt genau?
Der Preview 10.4 vom 15.4 mit dem BFBC2-Loadfix nur für die HD 5000er Reihe ist hier:
ATICatalyst10.4Preview
Und der Preview 10.4a vom 27.4 mit dem BFBC2-Loadfix für alle (HD 2000 und aufwärts) + Splinter Cell Hotfixes ist hier:
ATICatalyst10.4aPreview


----------

